# Ya "Quack"



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

This wood turning stuff will keep you up till the "wee" hours of the night!!:spineyes: 

The coco-bola is sweet looking.

The blank had a blow out, but I salvaged it. Just a little shorter

... Works too:work:


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Awesome! I was just looking at kits today. Great job!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Nice

Warning...while that wood is nice to look at finished...it is very dangerous to breath the dust. It got me bad, I can not even touch it now without tasting it through my hands.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> Nice
> 
> Warning...while that wood is nice to look at finished...it is very dangerous to breath the dust. It got me bad, I can not even touch it now without tasting it through my hands.


Thats what I heard. I had the garage door open, fan blowing and mask on.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I love the duck call and love cocobolo. I have turned a lot of things with cocobolo and never had a problem. Guess it affects some different as it is one of my favorites.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

GREAT lookin' call, Pro...Whadda we havin' for dinner tonight ?. I assume since it works, it'll be roast Mallard .. 


I, too , love the cocobolo...but gotta admit it starts me snortin' and sneezin' if I ain't careful.....but it makes such PURDY thangs..:spineyes:

P.S. Love your decoy collection..Back in the middle of the last century, when I was a kid, we used to hunt the old Barrow Ranch down at Baytown. At the end of the season, my job, as the youngest there, was to gather up and dispose of all of the shot filled wooden decoys.. Bet I'd burn a couple of hunnert of them every year... Just thinking back on it makes me SICK... Do you have ANY IDEA what them decoys are worth now as collectibles?:redface: Bet I burnt up at least a thousand or more just trying to get rid of them .. Did have the sense to drag a few of the better ones home for my own collection....but really wish I had the foresight to haul everyone of them boogers to the casa. Oh well, live and learn....ain't hindsight great ?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

My wife knows how much they cost, she payed dearly for them.

She is in Round-Top today looking for air-looms or craft junk.

Thanks, can't wait till I do another.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

You are KILLING me !
Got a cocobolo kit in route right now with some others. Don't think I will turn it till last cause I got a lot of learning to do first. 

Real nice looking call for sure.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Great looking call!!!!!!! I got some kits now all I got to do is get off my lazy rear and go do some turning. I think I am going to do one in cedar if I can find some dry wood. I think I have some just got to find it.

Which is better metal reeds or plastic?? I have both.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

"She is in Round-Top today looking for air-looms or craft junk."

Lawd help ya, Pro...That is a 'high-dollar' junk show...At least after she comes home with a truck load you'll have an excuse to add to your kit..possibly a nice dust collection system...or band saw...etc..:wink: 


And you, Bobby...all my old calls have WOODEN reeds in them.. Am I just that far out of date or has modern tech converted to plastic and/or metal ??:wink: 

Just finished a HUGE 'Gentleman's Pen' with some Bethlehem Olive Wood..Man, that wood is beautiful...but I'm stuck on it a little too much.. First attempt at the Gent was with Redwood...and a COMPLETE blow-out.. Dunno what's wrong with redwood, but nada mas for me....

Here's a hijack for ya...My Big Boy collection.. Far right is tonite's work..LOL


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Wow I really like the black, What is it?


My wife is off the hook when it comes to wood crafts, she has her own inventory. If I took a pic she would kill me. She's a scroll sawer...lol


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> Wow I really like the black, What is it?QUOTE]
> 
> ------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

That would look great as a call, I do have more kits ordered 
I just need to figure out how not to blow them out. I'm 2 for 2...lol:sheepy:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Pro..If you're blowing them out while center drilling put a small wood scrap under the blank before you start drilling to support the blank..Also pull out and clear the drill bit at least every half inch. Found a heavy wire brush can clean the bit while it's spinning. Depends on the density of the wood..

If the blowouts are occuring while on the lathe, take lighter passes with the tool, especially when you are getting down to the bushing size...and don't try to take the wood all the way down to the bushing with the tool. Leave about a sixteenth of an inch and take that down with sanding.. On the other hand, some woods are just so loose grained that when they get down to thin sizes, they just start splintering and I don't think there is anything you can do with them....like that redwood I was working with yesterday...I finally just gave up on that one..LOL.. You can patch the cracks and some blowouts with shavings that are always everywhere and a few drops of CA glue. Do take the piece off the mandrel before you try this one. Learned the hard way on that little bit of info...

And then again....there's always sumthin' we just CAN'T DO, and that's what the trash bucket is for....lol 

Good luck....jim:wink:

Addendum...Hey, Pro..I went thru my pile and can't find any more Mexican Ebony..Actually it's a dark, dark brown...almost black.. Did a little searching on the net and found out that it is also called Texas Ebony..but still no sources that had it for sale. Mebbe Jim/GalvBay will come on here and tell us where he picked it up.(least I think Jim is who gave it to me. You guys have been so good to the old geezer giving me stuff to turn that I really can't keep it all straight..LOL..."Oldtimers Disease" again, I guess....:rotfl: Short-term memory is gone to hell...I can tell you the phone number of my third grade teacher, but got no idea what I had for breakfast this morning..:headknock .. Whoever it was that wrote that 'age brings wisdom' didn't have a clue..:rotfl:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Jim - the blanks come predrilled from CSUSA.

but there's no reason you couldn't drill your own if you have the right sized bits.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

What do you mean by blowing out?? Are you talking about getting a catch and tearing out the wood while turning or when you are drilling the blank it blows out the end. If the latter just make your blank just a little longer and drill almost to the end then cut off the extra with your saw. Don't drill all the way through.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

On the lathe, just getting too thin. I just keep turning away till there is nothing left. Now on the pens, I'm cutting the blank to size, but when drilling the bit is wallering the hole out. I need to drill the hole and then cut to fit. or use the other bit (sorry don't know the terminology yet) that will square up the end.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

You really need one of these deals. Money well invested. Just pinch clamp it to drill press table, drill your proper size hole, change bits to a 'squaring' tool and square it off. It's a cinch!!..even I can do it...LOL..also might add the barrel trimmer (squaring tool)... What's another thirty bucks...LOL

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/Pen_Making___Pen_Making_Tools___Pen_Drilling_Vise___pen_vise?Args=


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

That is just a learning thing there Pro. You learn to turn to just a little before you need to stop and then use sandpaper to finish with.I still blow lots of blanks out too


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

That looks better than the cordless drill, bench vice and hack saw....lol

I do need a few things.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> That looks better than the cordless drill, bench vice and hack saw....lol
> 
> *I do need a few things*.


---------------------

LOL.. This 'vortex' can swaller ya up with *'things you need*"....:rotfl:

I think I have accumulated (sp) more 'stuff' to turn these pens than I have in our Compounding Lab at the store..(well, almost as much)..:spineyes:

It's an "Addiction", I tell ya....a danged "Addiction"....


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

PF - you need a drill press or a drill chuck mounted on your lathe to drill the blanks.

you can get a cheap press at Harbor Freight for $50 or so. You will want one that has a 3" stroke. The HF one has a 2" - so you have to adjust the blank midway through.

you can use the barrel trimmer in the cordless drill - no problem.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Shawn, HF is walking distance from my house. Just waiting on a sale, and I think it's today!!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

PF hows that lathe doing? I got one but have never took it out of the box yet.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Pro..got my Ryobi drill press at Home Depot on sale for about sixty bucks, I think. It DOES have about a 3+ inch travel, which Spec pointed out is necessary....Good Luck


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> PF hows that lathe doing? I got one but have never took it out of the box yet.


I guess it works like a champ, nothing to compare it to.

Tortuga, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> I guess it works like a champ, nothing to compare it to.
> 
> Tortuga, thanks for the heads up!


You need to come over and try my mini Jet out then My big Jet lol


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> You need to come over and try my mini Jet out then My big Jet lol


I'm weird, if I drive it - I got to buy it.....lol

I'll just stay on this side of the river for a while....lol


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Pro..got my Ryobi drill press at Home Depot on sale for about sixty bucks, I think. It DOES have about a 3+ inch travel, which Spec pointed out is necessary....Good Luck


dang - is it on sale now?


----------

